# #4FACT Audi Sport quattro 4-Piston AP Racing Brakes Were Also Used on the Porsche 917



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT*
Audi Sport quattro 4-Piston AP Racing Brakes Were Also Used on the Porsche 917

*Context*
Researching for our * TT RS and Sport quattro comparison article published today *, we learned this interesting fact.










*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we here at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------

